# Fired up my tig machine



## Aukai (Jul 9, 2020)

I cannot chew gum, pat my head and rub my tummy, that is all....for now.


----------



## Martin W (Jul 9, 2020)

Practice lots, every time your welds will get better .
I went for a job interview years ago. There was a weld test. I had never welded before in my life , other than watching my father when I was a kid.
They brought out a steel bin of scrap and told me to weld pieces together. The guy never came back for an hour and a half. I had welded for 90 minutes straight. ( tried to weld I should say) My welds were literally crap.
I still got hired and they trained me and I welded for ten years. IMHO worst profession ever. Lol
Cheers
Martin


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 9, 2020)

Some of it comes with practice, some with age. Posted today on HSM.

"*TIG welding!*
Today, 04:42 AM

A couple of days ago I was showing a young man how to TIG weld. He is pretty good with stick and MIG. I let him try it after he watched me for quite a long time. When he was done with a few beads he asked me how long it took me to be able to manipulate the torch and therefore the arc the way I was doing. I asked him to explain further. He told me I was an artist the way I could make the arc dance in the puddle with the tiny movements almost like a vibration. With awe in his eyes he said he just couldn't do it and it was bothering him. I just smiled and told him to just practice and he would get it someday. At what point to I tell him that the tiny puddle manipulation comes with old age and never ending trembling in my hands! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"


----------



## Cadillac (Jul 9, 2020)

My problem with tig welding is I don’t do it frequently enough. I forget settings or just getting comfortable with it. I always practice alittle before the job, get the boogies out of my system.  Much more confident with mig but like the challenges of tig.  You’ll come around practice practice practice.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 9, 2020)

For what it's worth @Aukai, I am still looking for my gum...
Glad to hear you struck an arc!


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 9, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> For what it's worth @Aukai, I am still looking for my gum...
> Glad to hear you struck an arc!



Check the bottom of your shoe.  I think I saw it there....


----------



## Aukai (Jul 9, 2020)

I definitely will give it more practice. I am happy that the machine works, after owning it for a couple of years, and never using it. Thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 9, 2020)

Tig welding is not easy. 
I keep telling myself to practice. I ordered some cards so I have no excuse.
I was able to weld the coolant tank with some success using my TIG.
I used the grinder too


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 9, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Tig welding is not easy.
> I keep telling myself to practice. I ordered some cards so I have no excuse.
> I was able to weld the coolant tank with some success using my TIG.
> I used the grinder too


I couldn't agree with you more. It is one of the most challenging thing's I've tried to learn!


----------



## Aukai (Jul 9, 2020)

This is the monster I hope to figure out, and the table. I don't know if I'm left handed, or right handed yet, and have not figured out which direction I like the best. Gotta burn some more gas.... That is the big amp plug in the back, I may just put a 50 amp plug, and have it for backup, there is a fused throw switch too.


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Jul 9, 2020)

I had some wonderful guy, yeah that is how I will describe him, from the front office doing the monthly safety walk around walk up behind me.  I stopped welding and he looked at me and what I was welding and said " that looks easy". 
I just kinda laughed and flipped my helmet down and continued to weld.
I should have challenged him to show me how easy it is.

Joe


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Jul 9, 2020)

first thing is get rid of that rusty metal.
Joe


----------



## Aukai (Jul 9, 2020)

the table or the work piece, the work piece was ground clean at the seam, the table is extremely challenging to keep from flashing here....


----------



## Aaron_W (Jul 9, 2020)

The first thing we had to do in class for each type of metal as we changed, was run beads without rod. We had to be able to do 6 consistent beads as the first graded work piece and then moved on to using rod. It is harder than it sounds and very helpful to learn to control the arc. I was 3 months into my TIG class when it went online for Covid. I still suck at it, but am getting better.  



Cadillac said:


> My problem with tig welding is I don’t do it frequently enough. I forget settings or just getting comfortable with it. I always practice alittle before the job, get the boogies out of my system.  Much more confident with mig but like the challenges of tig.  You’ll come around practice practice practice.



I am really enjoying the autoset feature on my Miller. I can see why a pro might pooh pooh it, but as someone who doesn't weld on a regular basis it is awesome being able to just dial in the type and thickness of the metal and size of the wire or rod, and the machine does the rest. I can fine tune it but honestly the machine is a better welder than I am, so I take its advice. 



Janderso said:


> Tig welding is not easy.
> I keep telling myself to practice. I ordered some cards so I have no excuse.
> I was able to weld the coolant tank with some success using my TIG.
> I used the grinder too




Love my grinder, I probably remove half the metal I put on.    Not really that bad, but I'm not done welding until the grinding is done. I look forward to the day I can lay down a bead and just clean it with a wire brush.


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Jul 9, 2020)

the work piece.  It just looks rusty in the pic.  
TIG just takes some practice.   Having someone who has some experience watching you can really help.
Another question is can you see the puddle good while you are welding?  Most of the people that I have seen that really struggle,  cannot see very well.  I have to use a cheater lens now for that very problem.

Joe


----------



## Aukai (Jul 9, 2020)

Right now, I think I can see JUST good enough, arc length, and when to dip the rod, advancing along the weld are just a couple of things screwing with me....


----------



## Cadillac (Jul 9, 2020)

You definately have the right gear to do the work that a primo welder there. Someone said above that try running beads without filler for practice, that is a good way to get a sense of the puddle And heat control. And if you think you dipped the tungsten pull it and regrind. 
I wish Jody from weld.com lived in the neighborhood That guy is awesome except for the fact he makes me look like a blind man welding. It’ll come in time just don’t get discourage. Good luck!


----------



## Aukai (Jul 9, 2020)

Thank you....


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 9, 2020)

@Aukai, you've bought yourself enough welder to do professional work, now you don't have as much to blame when welds turn out less than aerospace grade.  Meant lightly on this friendly forum, of course!

The fusion weld practice that @Aaron_W mentioned is very, very useful for mastering heat control.  You don't have to fiddle with filler rod, you eliminate the distraction here just to focus on heat control and fusion.  You take two coupons of sheet metal (16 gauge bare steel) and tilt them together like a pup tent on your table.  Then you fusion weld the ridge line of the tent.  You're looking for even penetration through the back, no burn-throughs or runs, and a smooth bead across the top.  When that gets boring, you can start adding ES70S6 or similar rod in a thin gauge, and learn how to puddle, feed, and move with filler rod on the same type of work piece as before.  Then  you can step up to 1/8" butt welds.  Then practice lap welds, again without filler rod, then with filler rod.  And so it goes.  Then there's stainless, and eventually aluminum as you work your way through.

This sort of practice plus the benefit of added stick time will make you a better welder.  It's nice to do it in school, but you can do it in your shop at home for nearly zero cost.


----------



## machPete99 (Jul 9, 2020)

There is an old saying that if your not good at welding you will get good at grinding. I have been doing TIG for better than ten years (off and on, as needed), seem to know my way around the grinding tools pretty well now... Still have trouble making "pretty" welds...


----------



## Janderso (Jul 9, 2020)

I really struggle with feeding the rod. I don't have the ability or haven't come up with a reasonable accommodation to feed like Jodi at Welding tips and tricks. I am missing two fingers and can't do it that way.
I have to push the rod in when needed which means my hand is getting closer and closer.
I have adopted the method of pausing and feeding or laying it next to the heat zone.
I'm getting better but it ain't easy.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 9, 2020)

Janderso said:


> I really struggle with feeding the rod. I don't have the ability or haven't come up with a reasonable accommodation to feed like Jodi at Welding tips and tricks. I am missing two fingers and can't do it that way.
> I have to push the rod in when needed which means my hand is getting closer and closer.
> I have adopted the method of pausing and feeding or laying it next to the heat zone.
> I'm getting better but it ain't easy.


CK Worldwide has just released a new product called an Easy Dabr. They are sending them out as promos. Let me know if you want details on how to get one.


----------



## 682bear (Jul 9, 2020)

Liljoebrshooter said:


> the work piece.  It just looks rusty in the pic.
> TIG just takes some practice.   Having someone who has some experience watching you can really help.
> Another question is can you see the puddle good while you are welding?  Most of the people that I have seen that really struggle,  cannot see very well.  I have to use a cheater lens now for that very problem.
> 
> Joe


I discovered that the cheater lens is a game changer a couple of years ago... I had lost all ability to see the puddle... a good friend gave me a couple of cheaters and solved that problem.

I did a little TIG welding last night...




Aside from the obvious crater, I think it looks ok, at least relative to my abilities...

I started following weldingtipsandtricks several years ago... when I was watching the videos, I kept thinking that Jody sure looked familiar... but I couldn't figure out why. It finally occured to me that I used to pass him in the hallway at work every morning... I would be leaving as he was coming in.

He was a welding instructor in the welding shop down the hall from my area. He retired before I knew who he was. I wish that I could have taken a few classes with him.

-Bear


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 9, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> CK Worldwide has just released a new product called an Easy Dabr. They are sending them out as promos. Let me know if you want details on how to get one.


Yes, how do I get one?


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 9, 2020)

The Easy Dabr was promoted here:








						Welding Tips and Tricks Podcast: Art Kleppen Founder of CK Worldwide
					

Thank you for listening to episode 198 of the Welding Tips and Tricks Podcast.  For this week's guest we had a fun conversation with Art Kleppen the founder of CK Worldwide.  It was really interesting hearing how a brand that we all use and enjoy came to life.  Also, learned of something new...



					wttpodcast.libsyn.com


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 9, 2020)

Jeff, I don't think your hands should get in the way at all.  Often, I cut a full length of rod into quarters so I can lay the rod between my pinched fingers, across my face-up palm and into the work.  I can use the tip of my index or middle finger (or first knuckle, if need be) to push feed the wire in, and I waste just the last inch or two of rod.  It seems that the longer I work, the more efficient my body becomes, so I always end up holding my filler rod in this palm-up fashion.  I do have a nice poke scar between my index and middle finger on my palm from grabbing the wrong side of a piece of stainless rod (hey, that was supposed to be the cold side, not red!).  I also practice left and right handed work so I can reach tough spots.  Filler rod just gets dipped into the puddle, so it's not like trying to train yourself to have handwriting with the left hand looks as good as with the right.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 9, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> Jeff, I don't think your hands should get in the way at all.  Often, I cut a full length of rod into quarters so I can lay the rod between my pinched fingers, across my face-up palm and into the work.  I can use the tip of my index or middle finger (or first knuckle, if need be) to push feed the wire in, and I waste just the last inch or two of rod.  It seems that the longer I work, the more efficient my body becomes, so I always end up holding my filler rod in this palm-up fashion.  I do have a nice poke scar between my index and middle finger on my palm from grabbing the wrong side of a piece of stainless rod (hey, that was supposed to be the cold side, not red!).  I also practice left and right handed work so I can reach tough spots.  Filler rod just gets dipped into the puddle, so it's not like trying to train yourself to have handwriting with the left hand looks as good as with the right.


Hmmm I'm a righty but I might have to give it a go with the torch in my left hand.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Jul 9, 2020)

Is this what you are talking about? My local weld shop sells them.....









						Blue Demon TIG Welding Dab Pen
					

Description  This filler aid is not only made in the USA but endorsed by one of the best TIG welders in the industry.  Filler Metal Feeder  Made from cast aluminum in the USA! 5-1/4” long x 5/8” wide Adjusts to TIG wire diameters .030” - 1/8” Smooth feed wheel for easy control Durable high-temp...




					bakersgas.com


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 9, 2020)

Cooter Brown said:


> Is this what you are talking about? My local weld shop sells them.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's quite different from that.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 9, 2020)

I bought the machine from a shop that closed, they said they only used it for stick welding. The plug was cut off so I couldn't run it at the time, for 800.00 I took a chance. It took time to wire the garage, and have a plug put on, then I found out they only stick welded because they burnt a board, and that's all it would do. LOL 1200 bucks for the board, but it's working


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 9, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Hmmm I'm a righty but I might have to give it a go with the torch in my left hand.



DavidR8... I am right handed too but I think you will find that switching hands is not really hard at all, and in fact, beneficial.  There will be times as you get into more welding that you will HAVE to switch hands, unless you can stand on your head and weld (if you do that, please post a video).  For myself, I have had moments where I felt like I could weld better with the torch in my left hand and the wire in my right.  Not sure why.  I am not even close to being ambidextrous.
One of my biggest issues is welding a straight line, literally.  I have no artistic talent whatsoever and apparently I can't even draw a straight line.


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 9, 2020)

double post


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 9, 2020)

Aukai said:


> I bought the machine from a shop that closed, they said they only used it for stick welding. The plug was cut off so I couldn't run it at the time, for 800.00 I took a chance. It took time to wire the garage, and have a plug put on, then I found out they only stick welded because they burnt a board, and that's all it would do. LOL 1200 bucks for the board, but it's working



That is still a heck of a deal for that rig.  Super expensive new as you will know.


----------



## brino (Jul 9, 2020)

Cadillac said:


> I wish Jody from weld.com lived in the neighborhood That guy is awesome


Ah. I think that's https://www.weldingtipsandtricks.com/ for the newbies.........and I mean newbies on the forums, anyone could beat me in TIG......



pontiac428 said:


> Filler rod just gets dipped into the puddle



I find I dip the tungsten almost as much........

-brino


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 9, 2020)

7milesup said:


> DavidR8... I am right handed too but I think you will find that switching hands is not really hard at all, and in fact, beneficial.  There will be times as you get into more welding that you will HAVE to switch hands, unless you can stand on your head and weld (if you do that, please post a video).  For myself, I have had moments where I felt like I could weld better with the torch in my left hand and the wire in my right.  Not sure why.  I am not even close to being ambidextrous.
> One of my biggest issues is welding a straight line, literally.  I have no artistic talent whatsoever and apparently I can't even draw a straight line.


Yup, I often joke that my left arm is just along for the ride as it sure doesn't contribute much. All joking aside, I am definitely going to try with the torch in my left hand as I can imagine my right hand might give me more filler rod control


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 9, 2020)

Another high on my list projects is to build a tungsten sharpener.  I know there are many available but they are either 1.) Too expensive or 2.) Too chintzy.  
I used a Piranha when I was taking a night class for welding and wanted to buy one but at well north of $600 I could not justify it.   If I could source a motor I believe with our machinist skills it would be fairly straightforward to make a good one.  Use a 4" or so diameter diamond disk and collets to hold the tungsten....


----------



## erikmannie (Jul 10, 2020)

Aukai said:


> This is the monster I hope to figure out, and the table. I don't know if I'm left handed, or right handed yet, and have not figured out which direction I like the best. Gotta burn some more gas.... That is the big amp plug in the back, I may just put a 50 amp plug, and have it for backup, there is a fused throw switch too.


I love the photo with the lathe & welder in the same frame. You’re doing it right! Lifetime Man Card right there.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 10, 2020)

When your work shop allowed space is 10' long, and 20' wide lots of things get in the picture. The black bag to the left of the welder is the Hypertherm 45 XP, the miller 211 MIG  is behind the cart on the right, and the Grizzly G0755 is just out of frame next to the stool by the table, also the 80 gal 220v compressor is to the right of that.... There is a huge amount of capability available, but ones individual ability is leaving a lot on the table.


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 12, 2020)

This is about as good as I can get with aluminum.  
Had to make a bracket for the tool box on my tractor.  3/16 plate.  3/32 tungsten. 3/32 filler.  170-ish amps.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 12, 2020)

I'd love to be able to do that 
I did order some 1/8, and 3/16 coupons from Ebay so I can practice my steel first.


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 12, 2020)

Aukai said:


> I'd love to be able to do that



Thanks.  I do not have that steady of a hand.  I just can't seem to get over the "hump" to get all of the puddles consistent.


----------



## kb58 (Jul 12, 2020)

My welding teacher had a saying, "the more you practice, the better your equipment gets."


----------



## frugalguido (Jul 13, 2020)

7milesup said:


> Another high on my list projects is to build a tungsten sharpener.  I know there are many available but they are either 1.) Too expensive or 2.) Too chintzy.
> I used a Piranha when I was taking a night class for welding and wanted to buy one but at well north of $600 I could not justify it.   If I could source a motor I believe with our machinist skills it would be fairly straightforward to make a good one.  Use a 4" or so diameter diamond disk and collets to hold the tungsten....


I have being working on one, basically copied a Piranha. I will get some pictures, One problem is the diamond wheel of the correct size , which is in the Piranha is 3" and they want stupid money for, $300. I have using a 2" wheel which works ok, but I don't have the capability to notch the tungsten with the 2" wheel. I did order 4" wheel and I am hoping to cut it down to 3" will see.


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 13, 2020)

frugalguido said:


> I have being working on one, basically copied a Piranha. I will get some pictures, One problem is the diamond wheel of the correct size , which is in the Piranha is 3" and they want stupid money for, $300. I have using a 2" wheel which works ok, but I don't have the capability to notch the tungsten with the 2" wheel. I did order 4" wheel and I am hoping to cut it down to 3" will see.



You are reading my mind.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 13, 2020)

Just a health note on grinding tungsten electrodes:  Pure tungsten is not a significant health risk, but ceriated (beta) or thoriated (alpha) electrodes do.  If you build a grinder, find a way to enclose or evacuate the dust if you're going to use Ce or Th.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 13, 2020)

Are CBN wheels ok to use, I'm assuming they are, not sure if it's good for the wheel.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jul 13, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Are CBN wheels ok to use, I'm assuming they are, not sure if it's good for the wheel.



I don't know about CBN for grinding, but assuming you have been using these with HSS? You want a dedicated grinder for your Tungsten to avoid contamination. My welding class had a cheap 6" Bench grinder committed to the TIG welders.

I just got one of these grinders from Eastwood, about the same price as a decent 6" bench grinder. Seems to work well enough and takes up a lot less space than a dedicated bench grinder. They go on sale frequently for $79-99 but with Covid their availability has been spotty. Also nice if concerned about the dust because you can easily grind over a trash can and keep most of the dust out of your shop.

https://www.eastwood.com/eastwood-tungsten-grinder-57365.html




I grabbed one of these sheet metal gauges at the same time, thinking for $9 it can't hurt to be a little more accurate in estimating the thickness of metal being welded.

https://www.eastwood.com/sheet-metal-gauge.html


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 13, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Are CBN wheels ok to use, I'm assuming they are, not sure if it's good for the wheel.



CBN is great.  Tungsten electrodes aren't that different from tool steel, which CBN does fine on.  I have a Chinese CBN wheel that I beat on like it owes me money, and it's holding up tough like Tina after Ike passed out for the evening.  I think they'd be great candidates for a dedicated tungsten grinder.


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 16, 2020)

I absolutely should not be giving out advice because I am a relative noob when it comes to getting good TIG welds, but I thought I would mention this...
I was watching YouTube videos on TIG welding recently and trying to figure out how to "stack dimes".  One of the them mentioned moving the torch 1/3 of your puddle, stopping, and dab the filler.  Rinse and repeat.  So I tried it tonight.  The results are not stellar but I am heading in the correct direction.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 16, 2020)

7milesup said:


> I absolutely should not be giving out advice because I am a relative noob when it comes to getting good TIG welds, but I thought I would mention this...
> I was watching YouTube videos on TIG welding recently and trying to figure out how to "stack dimes".  One of the them mentioned moving the torch 1/3 of your puddle, stopping, and dab the filler.  Rinse and repeat.  So I tried it tonight.  The results are not stellar but I am heading in the correct direction.


Looking good to me!


----------



## deakin (Jul 17, 2020)

7milesup said:


> One of my biggest issues is welding a straight line, literally.  I have no artistic talent whatsoever and apparently I can't even draw a straight line.


i have no problem welding in a straight line however with my old eyes it may be right next to the seam i was trying to weld. anymore i need LOTS of light.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 17, 2020)

That is looking really good, still waiting for my coupons....


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 17, 2020)

While you're waiting for your coupons, you can do some of my manly TIG training exercises by practicing welding cigarette paper to glass...


----------



## Aukai (Jul 17, 2020)

I was going to sharpen up my tungsten and weld some beer cans together, bottom to bottom......


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 17, 2020)

Bottom to bottom is one way to do it...
If you're into low-hanging fruit






Or you could butt weld the walls of the can





Or even try razor blades


----------



## Aukai (Jul 17, 2020)

That's pretty nifty, gotta know your stuff there....


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 17, 2020)

Now you are just showing off....  LOL


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 17, 2020)

Practice, practice...  no, not my welds, I'm waaay too out of practice to do more than burn a globby hole in the can.  But I suspect the razor blades are easier than they look.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm at least 10,000 hrs away from that level of work!


----------

